# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jamaican fusion cuisine???

## dash

just got a message  from my daughter in Toronto that she was served at "Mr Jerk" by a little Chinese lady! Got me thinking. Has anyone ever seen Jerk Chicken Fried rice on a menu anywhere? Or any other  international culinary creations? How about Jerk beef Pierogis?? I'm hungry!! Anyone got any leftover Jerk they could send me? I'll make a Jamaican lasagna!

----------


## dash

The previous message was highly influenced by the excruciating diet forced upon me by my desire to get my "beach physique" back. To impress no one , but merely to get into last years bathing suit.

----------


## M&G Montreal

Danny serves rice & peas with gravy.  That's what people want around here.  Is that fusion enough?

AND, we do just happen to have some leftover jerk .... could thaw it out for you, no problem mon!  We deliver!

It's our light recipe, too!  It'd be fine.

Fusion?  Maybe that's what Rude and Unreasonable Chicken is .....

Beach "Physique"?  That's - uh - um - interesting.  That's why us girl wear beach wraps.  Maybe we could get you one in muted, masculine colours.  Covers a lot food sins!

----------


## dash

Jerk Chicken Poutine. Thank you Jamaica!

----------


## Momthor3

damn that looks good!!!

----------


## Ratty2141

Here you go! make your own jerk chicken fried rice! http://caribbeanpot.com/jerk-chicken-fried-rice/. Chris De La Rosa is an amazing cook who has now won awards for his cookbook. Enjoy!

----------

